# I'm Alive!



## Trvshwvng (Oct 30, 2015)

Got picked up on a warrant in TN, currently on work release at the town cemetery. May be 2 years til I'm free. Using a phone at the cell phone store to post. Jail sucks. Hope all is well with you guys. Best case scenario I parole out next year. If y'all wanna write PM me for info. Latrt


----------



## Tude (Oct 30, 2015)

Well that sucks


----------



## Trvshwvng (Oct 30, 2015)

Indeed


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 30, 2015)

damn dude, sorry to hear that. what did you get picked up for?


----------



## Trvshwvng (Oct 30, 2015)

a violation when I was on paper in 2013. Old ass burglary charges


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 30, 2015)

that sucks, well i hope you reach probation as quickly as possible!


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 30, 2015)

Work relase has got to be better than jail.

I'm sure it sucks, but I hope you make the most of it.


----------

